# H&R single shot centerfire rifles



## franklin13 (Oct 12, 2009)

I am looking into getting a H&R 243 or 22-250 but i know nothing about them. 
Any help would be awesome.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a H&R 17HMR. Fun gun. Very accurate but................... hard to reload from a bench and a bi-pod. I would go after a Stevens or Savage bolt action.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I won one at a banquette.
243 win
I would say medium weight barrel
the scope that came with it was junk
nice laminate wood stock
w/NWTF logo engraved in it
I load it light for my kids to shoot
40g H380 80g nosler BT @ 2990 fps usually shoots under 1.5" groups

my dad had a 270 that had ejection problems, he got rid of it before i had a chance to look at it. I suspected it was the ammo......

I think for the price, they are actually decent rifles


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

franklin13 said:


> I am looking into getting a H&R 243 or 22-250 but i know nothing about them.
> Any help would be awesome.


If you want a single shot rifle... expecially in .243 or .22-250... one that you will absolutely love and rank as one of the best guns you've ever owned, find a Rugar #1V. This assumes of course your decision for the H&R isnt based on a budget.

-DallanC


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have a handi rifle. in .204 ruger with a bull barrel and it is safe to say that it is the most accurate gun that I own. In my opinion the H&R that I have makes me feel like superman. I can hit anything and it amazes me with its out of the box performance. I have fired a friends encore and I wont lie the encore feels better but I can hit a quarter at a hundred yards with every round with my H&R. I would confidently challenge him or most other shooters to a match.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nambaster said:


> I would confidently challenge him or most other shooters to a match.


This sounds like a .204 shooters challenge to me! Maybe we could make a new post to issue the challenge


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I had a cousin who had one in .204 and as long as the temp was normal, mot to cold or to hot, it shot fine. But when winter would come it always was way off, like 3 inches at hundred yards. They say the barrels are not tempered so changes in temp can effect your accuracey. I would take the recommendation to buy the Ruger #1 or like me and get a Savage 12FVS  .


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have owned 3.. One in 30-30, one in 223 and one in 243 and ALL of them have had ejection problems. every one of those damned things wouldnt spit the cartridge out after firing a shot. I'd have to run a cleaning rod down the barrel to get the danged shell out of the chamber. it would happen NEARLY ever shot on every caliber. I finally got sick of doing that, and sold them all and swore that I'd never deal with H&R or NEF's BS ever again. They were accurate enough though..



Nambaster said:


> I would confidently challenge him or most other shooters to a match.


 You got yourself a deal friend!  I have a couple (mostly stock) 223's that I'd be more than happy to shoot up against a 204.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I happen to like these little rifles. I own one in a 22 hornet and one in a 45-70 I am extremely pleased with the accuracy out of them. However both cartridges are rimmed and eject just fine for me. My little brother has one in a 243 that seems to eject fine as well. If you are looking at these guns because of their price they aren't bad but certainly aren't the best either but they will get you going till you decide to upgrade.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

ultramagfan2000 said:


> they will get you going till you decide to upgrade


In other words if you cant wait it will do but you may regret it later! 200.00 dollars now and 600.00 later to get a savage. OR wait and save till you can buy the gun you really want......


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I have the H&R in .223 that HATES Wolf ammo. They will not eject as others have stated.

Winchester and Federal ammunition have never had a problem with ejection and are very accurate in the H&R.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Go with what Al said and get a stevens or savage. The Stevens is nice but it doesn't have an accutrigger, and they are cheaper than a Ruger #1 and probably just as accurate.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

DallanC said:


> franklin13 said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking into getting a H&R 243 or 22-250 but i know nothing about them.
> ...


Ruger #1's are GREAT guns my dad got one years ago and then he payed $500 dollars or so. now your looking at $900 at the very cheapest and $1,500 for the rest but if you dont mind spending a bit they are awesome guns. his is chambered in .22-250 and has taken out more coyotes and fox then i can count on two hands and two feet


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

Is it true that with these rifles that you can buy different barrels and interchange them easily?


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

Seven said:


> Is it true that with these rifles that you can buy different barrels and interchange them easily?


yes it is true but the gun needs to have the same reciever style. like a .22 h&rs reciever isnt as hard or isnt built the same as say a 7mms reciever is but the barrels are very cheap when compared to buying a new gun. you just have to remember that you cant get one gun then put any barrel on that you want only ones that have been built to fit it


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a H&R 223. Over the years it has been one of my most favorite guns. It's nothing fancy, but for the price it is hard to beat. The thing is a tack driver.

Shane


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

If you are looking at single shots only, check out the T/C Encore too.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

lehi said:


> If you are looking at single shots only, check out the T/C Encore too.


 +1

and then you can get other barrels chambered for different calibers 8)


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I would buy a sharps and be done with it, Like a 45-70


----------

